# More than I bargained for in Louisiana



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 15, 2020)

Talk about serendipity!  I got to Covington, LA (my dad’s home town) not realizing it was Carnival in Covington—their version of Mardi Gras.   Everyone dressed in gold, purple and green, lighted floats and marching bands with a sassy swagger


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

Gorgeous photos CinnamonSugar


----------



## terry123 (Feb 15, 2020)

It is that time again!  Galveston has a great Mardi Gras  celebration every year. Time to think about Lent and what to do to be a better person again.  Instead of giving up a food for Lent I try to give up something like a habit that is not good.  Time to examine myself and see what needs correcting in my life.


----------

